# Mixed Fruit Tetra Holocaust



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I have 3 danios, 2 albino cories, and had 3 mixed fruit tetras.

My 3 mixed fruit tetra died simultaneously this morning, and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas why. 

I've done some reading online and found that mixed fruit's are actually dyed, and this frequently causes problems, but I find it strange that they all died today.

As far as tank specifications go, I have a roughly 2.5 gallon, keep it at about 74-76 degrees, and I have the normal stuff: a couple plants, gravel, filter, heater (turned off 99.99% of the time). 

If anyone could help me out I'd appreciate it, planning on returning the fish and probably going to get a different type...(Suggestions open for which types of fish would do well with my danios and cories.

Thanks again!


EDIT: I don't mean to say that the filter is off all the time, just the heater.....sorry


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

> As far as tank specifications go, I have a roughly 2.5 gallon


That could be your problem. Danios, tetras, and cories are all schooling fish, which means they need to be in groups of atleast 5 or more. But there is no room in your tank. A 2.5g tank is very very small. Really the only fish that should be kept in that size tank is a betta....maybe a couple male guppies, but not danios, tetras, and cories.

An albino cory gets to be about 3 inches....which is pretty big. They need a tank of atleast 30g IMO. Actually I have been told not to put them in a 38g tank I was going to set up. 
Danios are active fish. They need atleast a 20g long.
Tetras also need about a 20g tank.

Mixed fruit tetras are dyed. That is a horrible process that leaves them susceptible to diseases. I don't think that is what killed them though, since they all died on the same day.

Do you check water parameters (nitrite, ammonia, nitrate, and pH)? I would guess that you have high levels. You have too many fish in a small tank.

I think you should take them all back and get a male betta, or upgrade to atleast a 20g long tank.

(where is a small tank stocking article when we need one??)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:shock: 

I really have never jumped on the bandwagon about overstocked tanks but aiyea! I hope they wear crash protection gear!

I'm sorry for your loss. I agree with Kristin both about upgrading your tank and you definitely need to test your water. You didn't mention how often you do water changes?

You mentioned returning those tetras for replacements which gives the impression that you just bought these fish? Please, please read "The Nitrogen Cycle" sticky at the top of this forum before you go replacing those tetras. However, that said, most people dont cycle a 2 gallon tank because the water fouls so quickly... and thats properly stocked. Your tank is FAR overloaded. I really would urge you to return them all and buy a betta. A pair of small killiefish (not blue gularis!) can be kept in a 2 gallon but then you have the problem of what about babies. Or perhaps after reading the Nitrogen Cycle sticky you'll decide to purchase a bigger tank and work on cycling it. It will be much better for your fish.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I guess you can all be happy now, because all three of the Danios died today, so....now I have just the two cories left. That at least qualifies under the inch of fish per gallon of water rule...because they are definitly under an inch long. If/when they die....I guess I'll be open for suggestions for what to do with the empty tank.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think anybody will really be happy about fish dying. You just had too many of the wrong kind of fish for that tank.

The only thing you can really keep safely in a tank that size is a betta, male OR female, not both. You could also get a snail to keep him company. The pictures on the boxes of those little tanks always show lots of colorful fish, but are very misleading. LFS also give wrong info, they are in the selling business.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

No, we are not happy that your fish died. We were only trying to help you prevent their deaths, since they were kept in an unappropriate tank size.

The inch per gallon rule doesn't always apply either. Cories, though they may be under an inch, should not be kept in anything less than a 20g tank, in my opinion. Some of the smaller cories (Pygmy and Habrosus) can be kept in a tank as small as a 10g, but nothing smaller than that.

According to the inch per gallon rule you could keep a 5 inch oscar in a 5g tank. But that is really not the case. Oscars get huge and one needs atleast a 55g. So, that's not the best rule to go by. I had to just research and learn what fish belong in what size tanks.

Keep the cories in there for now if you can't upgrade. Or you could take them to your LFS and get a betta, which is suitable for small tanks.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks guys and girls,

haven't exactly decided what I'm going to do yet. Still in limbo.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

What about Gouramis, say only 2 since I have such a small tank? I was looking at them last night when I went to return the other fish. The one cory is still alive (not sure how...but I'm not complaining) and the woman in the fish department said a cory would be fine with Gouramis (the ones I'm looking at are neon gouramis, if that makes a difference. Just wondering if anyone has an input...


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you researched the fish you are looking at purchasing? You still haven't answered about water testing or water changes.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I wouldn't keep a dwarf gourami (assuming that is what you saw) in a tank less than 5 gallons. They get about 3.5 inches. That along, according to the inch per gallon rule, would overstock the tank. So I say no to even one gourami.

Two would give you major problems. Gouramis shouldn't be kept together unless you have a really big tank...they can be aggressive and will usually fight alot. I have heard of 2 dwarf gouramis being kept in a 55g and still fighting.

Try to upgrade the tank. Then you can add more fish.

And yes, the LFS worker was right, a cory can be kept with a gourami, just not in a 2.5g tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would highly suggest giving the cory to the lfs and getting a betta after a complete water change.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. Probably will just wait til I have a bigger tank.


----------

